
Most Popular Programming Languages of 2014 - AndreyKarpov
http://blog.codeeval.com/2014#.UwBq6oWVJat
======
Theodores
For a minute I thought my knowledge of PHP was doomed. So I Googled, first
result:

[http://langpop.com/](http://langpop.com/)

That's better. PHP is not yet the new FORTRAN.

~~~
davidw
Sadly the guy I sold that on to hasn't been doing as much with it as he could,
like adding new data sources. I still think it's one of the better efforts out
there, though, although of course I'm biased :-)

------
zmmmmm
> This year's most noticeable changes were a 300% increase in Objective-C
> submissions, a 100% surge in C#, as well as a 33% increase in Javascript
> submissions while PHP lost -55%, Perl dropped -16%, and Java shrank -14%

Changes of this scale would lead me to question the methodology. There may
well be some major trends at work, but it seems tremendously unlikely they are
at this order of magnitude.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The oscillations mostly occur in languages with low market share, while the
error of measurement is probably fairly constant as a percent regardless of
how widely the language is used! Also...from the TFA:

> based on thousands of data points we've collected by processing over
> 100,000+ coding tests and challenges by over 2,000+ employers.

They are measuring what 2000+ employers decided to test, which seems to me
could be quite noisy anyways. Take the study for what it is...its still
useful, just not really universal in its conclusion.

~~~
gtirloni
It would be useful if we knew from where those 2000+ employers are. This could
be a highly focused view of some niche area for all we know.

In this regard, although TIOBE could have the same problem, it seems to use a
greater number of different sources to compose their index.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I think they would have the same problem to a lesser degree if they sampled
20,000 employers. At the low end, you would still get a lot of fluctuation
year-on-year because their simply are not enough data points.

------
syllogism
5% share to javascript --- half as popular as Ruby, and only 5 times the
popularity of Haskell?

Fails basic sanity checks.

------
resu
"based on thousands of data points we've collected by processing over 100,000+
coding tests and challenges by over 2,000+ employers"

Some context in the title would have been really helpful...

~~~
adamors
Yes, you can get an idea which languages are used most at interviews, but
perhaps it isn't good for that either

------
pinky07
Oholoh seems to agree on Python being the most used programming language, but
with very different results:
[http://www.ohloh.net/languages/compare?measure=contributors&...](http://www.ohloh.net/languages/compare?measure=contributors&percent=true&l0=cpp&l1=java&l2=php&l3=python&l4=ruby&l6=-1&commit=Update)

------
gaius
I think Project Euler would have better data for this.

------
platinumdragon
Would be interested in at least reading, but your stupid floating share bar
covers the text on mobile.

